# Gromshak, Graschak Cysiaron Elfenschänder



## Cysiaron (10. August 2009)

1

die mittagssonne weckte ihn, die hitze brannte sich in seine stirn.
durotar war schon längst nichts mehr für ihn. 
menschen waren hier und auch andere der allianz, sie wollten seine haut, denn es gibt kein besseres material als die haut eines wettergegerbten orks.
keine wachen waren zu sehen, keine befaffneten. er betastete sich, axt und kolben hingen auf seinem rücken, selbst der griff in seine beutel sagten ihm, dass man ihn seine steine nicht gestohlen hatte.
er schmeckte die flüssigkeit in seinem maul, sie schmeckte nach kupfer.
dem fühlen nach waren hauer und reißzähne noch an ort und stelle, ein griff an den hals sagte ihm das seine statussymbole noch da waren.
siebenundzwanzig zähne hingen an seiner kette. all diese leben hatte er mit bloßen händen beendet.
sicher, die meißten stammten von jungen burschen die sich ihren ersten zahn verdienen wollten um in die kaste aufgenommen zu werden, doch die berührung des kleinsten zahns ließ ihn innehalten.

er war vielleicht fünf sommer alt, er spielte mit anderen aus der brut, sie spielten mit einem ball. es war sein ball. 
ein älterer beanspruchte diesen ball für sich, als sein eigentum.
er hat ihn erwürgt.
ein kleines lächeln huschte über sein gesicht.
einfach erwürgt.

ihm war nicht nach aufstehen, es war zeit zu träumen, rechnung zu machen...
in den himmel, oder paradies; wie menschen es nennen mögen wird er nicht kommen, denn er hat getötet und freude dabei empfunden.
die verdammnis wird ihn auch nicht holen; die meißten der erschlagenen hatten noch die möglichkeit eine waffe zu greifen.
also wird es das kriegerreich sein, wo alle helden an der tafel speisen.
die träume wichen der erinnerung.
als kind ging er zum spielen, als mann kam er zurück.
die schamanen erzählten ihm viele geschichten über seinen namensgeber und nur einer sah das funkeln in seinen augen.
Graschak Gromshak Cysiaron Elfenschänder.

Elfenschänder. es war kein name, sondern ein titel. 
es war vor vielen sommern, als er Astranaar überfallen hatte. es war schlichte rache, zuvor hatten einige elfen das wegekreuz überfallen. 
sie töteten alte, frauen und kinder. die köpfe nahm er mit...

in astranaar fand er ihn; er lebte in einem geschmückten bau, die köpfe der toten waren auf einer lanze aufgespießt.
die vier leibwachen waren kein widerstand, er brachte sie mit den händen um.
da stand dieser elf nun, mit zitternden händen ein schwert umklammernd...
unterdessen wurden die lebenden bewohner auf dem dorfplatz zusammengetrieben.

eine elfe warf sich vor den zitternden jüngling, sie sprach in der sprache der orks. 
sie bat um gnade für ihren sohn, um gnade für die dorfbewohner.

er schnitt ihr langsam den hals durch, nach einem ruck gab auch die wirbelsäule nach.
sie schrie nicht.

er zwang diesen wurm mit dem leib seiner toten brüterin liebe zu machen während er ihren kopf in die höhe hielt.
sein plan war brutal einfach. jeder in diesem ort würde sein leben lassen, die krieger, die kinder, die alten und die frauen, aber er würde ihnen die köpfe lassen. 
messer glitten aus ihren scheiden und näherten sich kinderkehlen, sie sollten nicht ansehen wie ihre art abgeschlachtet würden. 
ihre maden, was dieses pack säugling nennt; wurde in ein boot gebracht. sie schrien. einer der gemeinen stimmte ein altes kriegslied an. die welpen beruhigten sich.

der jüngling schien spaß daran zu entwickeln es mit seiner toten brüterin zu treiben.
Gromshak sah angewidert weg. noch etwas warum er elfen nicht verstand.
sein trupp war bereit, sie erwarteten seinen befehl.
seine geisel war dem höhepunkt nahe, so wie er das beurteilen konnte. also hieb er mit dem schwert zu.
seine geisel schrie, er, ein elf; er schrie.
der kopf flog nach draußen; hälse wurden durchgeschnitten, kehlen eingedrückt, schwerter bohrten sich in herzen und äxte spalteten schädel.

seine schreie unterband er indem er seine fresse mit dem schwertknauf einschlug.


nette erinnerung. zeit etwas zu trinken.

2

etwas in seinem nacken schmerzte. er ignorierte es.
in der taverne angekommen schaute er sich nach seinem lieblingsplatz um. dort hinten. in der ecke.
zwei jünglinge saßen dort, er forderte sie auf zu gehen.
sie wollten nicht; nicht bevor er dem ersten einen bierkrug durch sein gesicht zog und dem anderen einen orkkuss gab.

nachdem die bewusstlosen weggerollt waren und aus der tür geschafft waren kam seine kellnerin.
"fünf"
"was?"
"fünf krüge" er legte zwei goldmünzen auf den tisch. "und ich will keinen durst haben, also schieb deinen arsch zum bierfass!"

beim dritten krug kamen die jungen wieder, diesmal waren es fünf und sie hatten waffen.
er schloss die augen und ging seine möglichkeiten durch. vier wurfmesser in seinen unterarmscheiden, sechs wurfsterne im stiefelschaft, ein beil ans bein gebunden und zwei dolche im gürtel versteckt.

für sie sah er gewiss erbärmlich aus. ein ork von vielleicht dreißig sommern, in einem schlichten gewand und ohne waffen. 
sein gesicht war vom wetter gezeichnet und mit narben übersäht.
er sah aus als sei er in seinem leben schon oft geprügelt worden.
in gewisser weise stimmte es.

seine nüstern bebten, er roch einen säuerlichen duft, er wurde stärker je weiter die jungen sich ihm näherten. er roch ihre angst.
und noch etwas, einen milden und weichen geruch. so rochen verliebte orkinnen.
ob die anderen rassen auch solche sinne haben? er würde seinen trupp beim nächsten kampfeinsatz danach fragen. 
aber erstmal gab es wichtigeres zu tun.

der größte baute sich auf und deutete auf seine halskette. sie wollten also einen ehrenkampf.
er ging mit ihnen vor das stadttor, denn die ehre gebot, dass in ogrimmar kein orkisches blut vergossen wird.
es ging sehr schnell, den kopf des ersten schmetterte er gegen die stadtmauer, er war sofort tot. dem zweiten rammte er den stiefel in die kniescheibe, griff seinen kopf und brach ihm den hals.
und wieder dieser angenehme geruch.
seine restlichen feinde formierten sich. zwei stellten sich ihm von vorne, der dritte wollte ihn von hinten angreifen.

im augenwinkel sah er sie im mondlicht auf einem stein hockend. ihre haut glänzte, ihre hauer waren kurz und spitz, ihre haare hatte sie sich rot gefärbt und zu einem langen zopf gebunden. ihre nackenmuskeln waren deutlich sichtbar und ihre arme von muskelsträngen durchzogen. und dennoch wirkte sie zierlich.

ein nur allzu bekanntes geräusch war zu hören; eine klinge wurde gezogen, welche alsbald in seinem linken oberarm steckte.
die wut kam wieder, er hatte kein anderes wort dafür.
die realität verschwamm, hätte er sie angesehen, er hätte furcht und ehrfurcht in ihrem gesicht erkannt.
als er wieder zu sich kam hatte er den schädel des messerwerfers fest umklammert, seine anderen beiden gegner lagen tot am boden. der eine hatte eingedrückte augen und einen keilförmigen stein in der stirn. der andere lag mit zerfetzter kehle im staub.
Grom leckte sich über die hauer und lippen, und der geschmack war sein beweis. er hatte ihm die kehle zerfetzt.
er schaute zu ihr. sie war aufgestanden und zeigte ihre zähne. 
das war bei frauen immer so wenn der geruch nach blut und tod in der luft lag. es machte sie in gewisser weise gierig.
an sie gewandt "du weißt was nun folgt?" sie nickte eifrig.
"dein erstes mal?"
 sie nickte zögerlicher.
er beschloss es kurz zu machen; ihretwegen. ein paar ohrfeigen später war der blutklumpen wieder bei bewusstsein. ein sprung auf den brustkorb ließ seine rippen bersten, zwei schnitte später war auch sein herz nicht mehr innerhalb seines körpers. einen stiefeltritt später fehlte ihm auch ein hauer.

er aß es genüsslich.
"deine sachen fremder".
 sie deutete auf seinen rucksack. sie musste in der tat sehr kräftig sein wenn sie ihn schleppen konnte.
"dein arm." 
er verstand nicht ganz. die tatsache, dass er eindeutig zu viele schläge auf den kopf bekommen hatte und auch sonst nicht besonders schlau war; und die tatsache, dass er einfach keinen schmerz empfand, führte schon oft dazu, dass seine kameraden ihn auf ein klaffendes loch, einen tiefen schnitt oder einen pfeil hinweisen mussten.
im gefecht war sein verstand messerscharf, und auch wenn er steine schliff und schmuck fertigte, aber wie er mit messer und gabel essen musste, das wusste er nicht.
"dein arm fremder" erweckte sie ihn aus seinen gedanken.
er fummelte nadel und faden aus seinem rucksack heraus und fädelte ein.
"lass mich nähen", 
sie hielt ihre hand offen. er legte nadel und faden in ihre hand, berührte sie sanft. sie war kalt und feucht.

ihre stiche waren genau und fein; so nähten auch elfen. er schloss seine augen um sich vollkommen auf ihren geruch zu konzentrieren.
er sah sie an, beäugte ihre schönheit. er schätzte sie auf vielleicht achtzehn sommer. sein blick wanderte tiefer, auf die erhöhungen in ihrem kleid.
ihr kinnhaken unterbrach seine betrachtung.
"ich hab meine augen hier oben du arsch".
er murmelte ein leises "verzeihung" hervor.
sie lächelte keck in dem wissen das er angebissen hatte. sie nähte weiter.
"woher kommst du, fremder?"
sie hörte auf zu nähen und sah ihn in erwartung einer antwort an.
"das würdest du mir sowieso nicht glauben" antworte er knapp.
sie nähte weiter, ihre stiche waren tiefer. wohl in der hoffnung ihm schmerz zuzufügen. er empfand keinen.
"nein, ich meine, wo ist dein bau, dein klan, deine frau?"
letzteres sagte sie leise, ein anflug von enttäuschung war ihrer stimme zu entnehmen.
"ich habe keinen bau, keinen klan und keine frau. von kindern weiß ich nichts."
sie knotete die enden des fadens zusammen.
"das wird sich entzünden und eitern, du musst zu einem schamanen"
er schüttelte den kopf, kramte aus seinem rucksack ein paar grünlich mit rot durchsetzte blätter hervor, zerkaute sie und rieb sie in die wunde.
sie schaute ihn fragend und unwissend an.
"gromsblut"
sie schaute verwirrt.
"dieses kraut tötet die geister die eine wunde eitern lassen."
sie nickte verstehend.
"du hast keinen klan, du hast keine rangabzeichen. wofür kämpfst du?"
er gab ihr keine antwort. er hatte selbst keine darauf.
sie schwiegen eine weile miteinander als sie wieder das wort ergriff.
"trinkst du mit mir fremder?"

3

sie gingen durch das stadttor, mit einem nicken bedeutete er den wachen, dass sie die opfer plündern durften.
die familien zweier wachen würden in den nächsten wochen besseres essen haben.
das beruhigte seinen innerlichen konflikt.
er spürte, dass sie ihn aus den augenwinkeln betrachtete, es bereitete ihm unbehagen.
"du stinkst!"
er war mal wieder geistig abwesend bevor er sie registrierte.
"Hmm?"
"du riechst nach schweiß und blut; lass uns duschen gehen."
es war seltsam. er hatte schon so viele mädchen gehabt. manche hatte er bezahlt, manche teilten ihr lager mit ihm weil er ein krieger war.
diese hier war anders; sie gab die anweisungen und er folgte. es war ungewohnt aber nicht unangenehm.
er war sich sicher, dass er sich noch einen anderen geruch vom leib waschen musste.
der wasserfall war wunderschön. es gab keine wolke am himmel, die sterne leuchteten hell und der mond tauchte das wasser in ein blaues licht.
er verstaute seine habseeligkeiten hinter einem großen stein, und  fischte seinen vulkanstein aus der tasche.
"was ist das?"
er drehte sich zu ihr um.
sie zeigte auf den stein.
"ein vulkanstein, man findet ihn nur dort; man wäscht sich damit"
in wenigen herzschlägen hatte er sich seiner kleidung entledigt und achtete nicht wirklich darauf, dass sie ihren kopf schräg stellte während sie ihm dabei zusah.
nach wenigen schritten war er unter dem wassersturz. eiskaltes wasser umfloss ihn und das tosen sang ein schones lied für ihn.
er legte den kopf in den nacken und ließ den fall auch in sein maul laufen, er spürte, wie seine haare sich an seinem körper festklebten. er genoss immer die ersten augenblicke von fließendem und lauten wasser.
es war wie die schlacht: die gewalt, die einen niederdrücken will, der lärm. nur verlor man dabei nicht den kopf wenn man es genießen wollte.
wegen dem rauschen hörte er sie nicht, aber durch ihren geruch nahm er wahr, dass sie hinter ihm stand, und ihre wärme verriet ihm, dass sie sehr dicht hinter ihm stand.
sie nahm den stein aus seiner klaue und strich damit sanft über seine schultern, langsam über seine wirbelsäule und über jeden muskelstrang.
Grom schloss seine augen, legte den kopf in den nacken und knurrte genießend.
sie hatte gesehen wie ich orks töte und keine furcht gespürt. nun steht sie mit mir unter den wassern und wäscht mich.
Grom spürte warme haut auf seinem rücken. die warme haut und das kalte wasser gaben ihm ein angenehmes gefühl.
und sie ist nackt, und das in gegenwart eines schlächters.
"wie nennt man dich, fremder?"
" meine freunde nennen mich Gromshak, meist aber einfach nur Grom."
"guten abend Gromshak."
"und wie ist dein name?"
sie kicherte, "später" und fügte nach einer kleinen pause noch ein "vielleicht" hinzu.
wenig später stiegen sie aus dem wasser, wobei jeder den anderen unverblümt musterte. was grom sah gefiel ihm sehr.
sie schaute überrascht wo er überall waffen versteckte.

4

Gromshak verstaute sein schweres gepäck und seine klobigen waffen im zeughaus, nahm sich ein paar silbermünzen und legte sich seinen roten umhang um die schultern. dann schloss er zu seiner begleitung auf. 
die taverne war zum bersten voll; seine kellnerin zwinkerte ihm zu und beäugte seine begleitung.
eine springflut von gerüchen stieg ihm in die nase: aufgewärmte speisen, schales bier, angst, blut, erbrochenes...
und noch etwas: seife.
irgendwo sitzt hier ein stinkender elf und süffelt hochtrabend seinen verschimmelten traubensaft.
er würde dieses babarische volk wohl nie verstehen. sie zerkochten knochenmehl mit fett, gaben stinkende blumen hinzu und nannten es dann seife. damit wuschen sie sich bei jeder gelegenheit. sie verpesteten das wasser und stanken danach erbärmlich.
"wir werden wohl keinen platz bekommen Gromshak" seuftze sie.
"abwarten."
er schob seinen leib mitten durch die menge auf den strengsten geruch zu. ihm war es egal wen er dabei anrempelte.
seine unbekannte schönheit folgte allerdings nicht seinem kielwasser. sie bewegte sich grazil durch die menge.
für ihn sah es wie ein exotischer tanz aus. er schaute gebannt zu.
auf dem weg zum gestank begegnete er noch einem kameraden, sie grüßten sich mit dem kriegerhandschlag, obgleich sein kamerad alles andere als ein krieger war. nichtsdestotrotz sehr gefährlich.
an der quelle des gestanks saß ein einsamer elf. über und über mit gold und edelsteinen behängt. das hemd maßgeschneidert, die feinen reitstiefel glanzpoliert und die haare geflochten.
geringschätzig musterte er gromshak, dann starrte er wieder gedankenverloren in eine ferne welt.
sein gestank war übelkeitserregend, also war es kein wunder, dass der andere stuhl unbesetzt blieb.
langsam schob grom seinen breiten schädel zu dem des elfen und schnüffelte. kein anzeichen von furcht, nur seife.
er schluckte drei atemzüge in den magen und rülpste dem elfen herzhaft ins gesicht. das noch essenreste mitkamen war ihm nur recht. der elf verzog angewidert das gesicht und räumte den platz.
seine begleitung kicherte.
"also Gromshak, wenn du kein soldat bist und auch kein klankrieger, dann bist du entweder ein söldner oder ein wegelagerer" mutmaßte sie.
er schnaubte verächtlich
 "das ist beides das gleiche."
"das musst du mir erklären."
"naja" holte er aus, "ein wegelagerer plündert reisende aus um reich zu werden. ein söldner lässt sich anwerben, weil er nach der schlacht plündern darf. sklavenjäger sind auch nur auf profit aus."
seine kellnerin servierte sechs krüge bier und säuselte liebreizend "für euch, mein elfenschänder."
der messerscharfe blick seiner begleitung, der der kellnerin galt, entging ihm nicht.
er freute sich innerlich.
sie setzte wieder ein verführerisches lächeln auf. "wofür kämpfst du?"
sie bohrt tiefer als alle anderen. 
"weil ich es kann."
ihr gesicht nahm eine nachdenkliche gestalt an. "wer brachte es dir bei?"
"wäre es nicht besser, wenn ich zuerst deinen namen kennen würde?"
sie grinste verlegen, " ich heiße Halra."
wieder nahm er diesen geruch wahr, den geruch nach zuneigung, und dieser geruch stammte unverkennbar von ihr.
"wofür kämpfst du, Gromshak?"
"kennst du das gefühl von liebe? jedes abgetrennte glied, jeder eingeschlagener schädel..."
"keine einzelheiten Grom, ich habe deine augen gesehen, ich habe gesehen wie du fünf orks mit blanken klauen getötet hast."
Grom fischte mit einer klaue eine fliege aus seinem bier. "ich kenne meine augen, sie sind gelb und gesund."
"sie sind rot."
Grom hörte auf nach der fliege zu fischen. "was?"
"deine augen waren rot."
"das würde aber bedeuten..." weiter kam er nicht, denn ihre klaue legte sich auf seine.
"dass du ein berserker bist" vollendete sie seinen satz.
ihre anderen worte wurden in seinen gedanken zu dunst und nebel. becher um becher füllte er sich ein. 
"Grom, ich muss gehen."
er schüttelte alkohol und seine gedanken ab.
"wohin?"
"eine junge orkin muss doch in ihren bau." 
ihr geruch hatte sie eindeutig verraten. 
"Halra, sehe ich dich wieder?"
sie knurrte leise. "triff mich am stadttor, ich muss zu mittag los um beim wegekreuz etwas abzugeben."
er sah ihr nach, die kräftigen schultern, die vom laufen gestählten beine, die muskulösen arme, welche einem bauern die hand brechen konnten...
seine kellnerin kam, stellte fünf weitere krüge auf den tisch und setzte sich unaufgefordert neben ihn.
sie nahm sich einen.
"du stinkst erbärmlich Gromshak. hat es dir die kleine angetan?"
Grom starrte in die leere bis ihn ihr kinnhaken in die reale welt versetzte.
sein erster griff galt ihrer kehle in dem wunsch diese einzudrücken.
"hör mal süßer, wenn du mich nun erwürgst, wer wärmt dann dein lager?"
Gromshak lockerte seinen griff.
"ich möchte ein lager."
"für uns beide?"
"ja."

5

die sonne war bereits aufgegangen. sein schmerzender rücken und die blutflecken erinnerten ihn an die vorliebe seiner gespielin. der geronnene blutfaden aus ihrer nase erinnerte ihn an seine.
Gromshak richtete sich auf, massierte seinen schädel. er bekam nicht mit wie seine schankmaid erwachte.
sie fuhr mit ihrer klaue die linien nach, die sie in der nacht mit eben jenen in seinen rücken gekratzt hat.
"sie sehen schön aus Grom"
er ächtze. was für sie schön war, das würde ihm wieder einige tage zu schaffen machen. es war seltsam. in einem kampf verspürte er keine schmerzen, selbst damals, als ein oger seine linke klaue zertrampelt hatte, aber in diesen liebesspielen spürte er sie.
"Grom, du warst heute nacht beinahe zärtlich."
er schwieg.
"du denkst an die kleine von gestern. stimmts?"
"ja."
sie lachte. "mein kleiner krieger hat sich verliebt. "
er widersprach nicht, denn sie hatte recht. er legte sich seine gewänder an und noch eine gewissheit kam. die liebe ist des kriegers tod.
er legte den kopf in den nacken um nachdenken zu können, er schloss seine augen um bilder der erinnerung kommen zu lassen.
ich bin fast dreißig sommer alt, ich habe orte gesehen welche kaum ein ork sieht. ich habe feinde erschlagen welche kaum jemand sieht.meine waffen sind aus den horten von drachen, meine rüstungen von dämonen geschmiedet.ich habe genug gold um mir eine schöne höhle bauen zu lassen, auch für einen kleinen laden.
ich könnte um ihre kralle bitten, einen bau mit ihr bewohnen, viele nachkommen haben und ihnen am abendfeuer geschichten von den sterblichen legenden erzählen.
er stand auf und stöhnte. das würde ihm sowieso niemand glauben.
Grom verließ den raum und ließ seine gespielin zurück. 
aus dem schatten schälte sich eine gestalt. 
trotz des seifengeruchs erkannte er ihn sofort.
"mit verlaub Gromshak, ihr riecht nach schwerer arbeit."
der elf machte eine tiefe verbeugung.
"erstmal duschen, dann reden wir über das geschäft."
die verbeugung nahm Grom nur im augenschein wahr, auch die gefuchtelten worte waren ihm zuwider, doch dieser elf war einer seiner freunde,  die schlachten hatten sie zusammengefügt.
als er sich wusch schaute sein langohriger freund angewidert weg. scheinbar empfanden auch elfen eine abneigung gegenüber der herrlichsten rasse.
er tupfte sich die letzten reste feuchtigkeit ab die der wind nicht trocknen könnte.
"was willst du, elf?"
"gewiss mein grüner freund, ich bin zum teil aus eigennutz eurer spur gefolgt, ich möchte, das du mir ein paar steine schleifst und du meiner geschichte lauscht."
"aber erst nach einem frühstück."
"natürlich, mein einfältiger freund."
seine stimme war schmeichlerisch, seine worte wickelten sich wie honig um seinen verstand. es war für seine rasse typisch, dass er solche worte verwendete, doch er kannte sein wesen. er hatte dutzende feinde zu asche verbrannt. 

Grom nahm einen weiteren bissen von der hartmilch und schloss seine hauer um ein stück kaltes wildschwein. 
sein gegenüber legte sich eine dünne scheibe hartmilch auf eine dünne scheibe brot und nahm einen schluck wasser aus seinem kelch.
Grom leerte einen weiteren becher bier.
"ich werde euch orks nie verstehen."
Grom spie einen knochensplitter auf den fußboden. "warum nicht?"
beide beendeten ihr frühstück stillschweigend als der elf drei rubine über den tisch schob. ein gewöhnlicher ork würde mit einem dieser steine ein ganzes leben verbringen können.
"schleif sie mir."
"wenn du mir deine geschichte erzählst."
"mein lieber grüner freund, kennst du den drachen Malygos?"
ihm schauderte. "ja, ich kenne ihn."
"nun, dann weißt du auch von dem amulett in seinem hort. es ist sehr alt und von unvorstellbarer macht. es würde dir besser stehen als deine zahnkette. wie ich sehe sind seit unserer letzten begegnung einige hinzugekommen."
Grom grinste breit und betrachtete die steine.
"nun, mein grüner freund, es ist mir stets eine freude an eurer seite zu kämpfen. aber ich bin ein gelehrter, und mich dürstet es nach wissen. deine kampfkunst ist mir bekannt, aber deine motive nicht."
Grom schnaubte. erst dieses orkmädchen, nun dieser elf. jahrelang hatte er schädel gespalten, körper zertrümmert und glieder abgehackt. nach seinen motiven hatte man ihn nie gefragt.
sein gegenüber räusperte sich und riss ihn somit wieder aus seinen gedanken.
"warum hast du es getan?"
der grobschlächtige ork verstand nicht ganz. "hmm?"
Warum, mein grüner freund hast du mich in schattenfang von meinen fesseln befreit, dich in zul farrak auf das monster aus der tiefe gestürzt und hast dich in stratholme auf den baron geworfen?"
Grom lachte laut auf. "weil ich dir den geschmack des sieges nicht gönnen wollte."
"das, mein freund, ist falsch. du hättest mich den folterknechten überlassen können; dabei zusehen wie ich gefressen werde oder aber in stücke gehackt."
 Gromshak stellte es sich bildlich vor. wie die folterknechte ihn mit glühenden eisen misshandelten, wie sich riesige zähne...
"mein freund, da du mir das leben schenktest, möchte ich dir auch etwas geben. ich werde dich unsterblich machen."
Grom lachte schallend auf. "nichtmal ihr elfen seid unsterblich. wie willst du sowas anstellen?"
"mein unwissender freund, wenn deine asche in alle winde verstreut ist, dann werde ich noch jahrhunderte leben. und wenn meine zeit gekommen ist, dann werde ich deine saga aufgeschrieben haben."
Grom brach wieder in schallendes gelächter aus, welches je verstummte als er in das gesicht seines freundes blickte. "du meinst es ernst?"
"gewiss, mein grünes elend."
"schön, aber vorher habe ich noch zu tun."
"eine frau Gromshak, richtig?"
"also ist es wahr, ihr elfen könnt gefühle riechen."
"nein grüner, ich kann dein gesicht deuten, und du hast nichtmehr gelächelt als damals..." der elf verstummte kurz. "als es damals passierte."

6

er wählte eine mit eisenplättchen beschlagene lederrüstung aus, dazu seine braune lederhose. von seinen panzerstiefeln würde Grom sich aber niemals trennen, sie saßen perfekt und wogen beinahe nichts. ein mächtiger zauber lag auf ihnen. er seufzte. wie auf seiner gesamten schlachtrüstung. das gold, welches er dafür ausgegeben hatte, hätte gereicht um einen ganzen straßenzug zu kaufen.
seine statussymbole, axt und streitkolben hing ger sich gekreuzt auf den rücken.und auch seine anderen waffen waren an ihrem jeweiligen platz. er ging zu den ställen um seinen geliebten kriegsbären abzuholen. wie er sah, war er gut gefüttert worden. die reste von irgendwas lagen noch in seinem pferch. das tier war ihm lieb und teuer. wenn er es in stallungen unterbrachte, dann vor allem teuer. der bär hatte stets einen bärenhunger. Grom legte ihm das zaumzeug an und gab ihm einen leichten orkkuss.
der bär brummte friedlich.
"dickes vieh, heute reiten wir wieder aus."
wieder brummte der bär.
Grom sah den jungen ork an, der die untergebrachten tiere betreute. "wieviel?"
"achtzig silberstücke, herr."
"dann hat er gut gefressen."
"zwei ziegen, herr."
er drückte dem burschen eine goldene münze in die hand.
"danke für deine mühen."
"D- Danke, herr."
Grom ritt langsam durch ogrimmar, noch hatte er zeit und wollte sich seine wahlheimat ansehen.
das heer der bewohner teilte sich vor ihm und seinem reittier. nicht wenige nickten ihm zum gruß zu. eine schar kinder kam heran. eines, ein orkjunge, schaute ihn an.
die bärenschnauze direkt vor ihm, doch er hatte keine angst.
"bist du ein krieger?"
Grom lächelte ihn an. "ja"
"und hast du auch schon menschen getötet?"
Grom nickte.
"wenn ich groß bin, dann will ich auch ein krieger sein. ich will menschen und drachen töten."
er schaute den jungen ernst an. "aber jeder krieger braucht eine waffe. hast du denn eine?"
"ja, ich hab eine!" der junge zog sein holzschwert und fuchtelte wild damit rum. "los, kämpf mit mir, ich schlitz dir den bauch auf!"
Grom lachte und stieg ab um sich der "herausforderung" zu stellen.
der junge rannte mit hoch erhobenem "schwert" auf ihn zu um ihm in den bauch zu stechen. mühelos packte er seine handgelenke, zerbrach das holzschwert und hob sich den jungen auf augenhöhe.
"sieh an, dein kleines schwert ist zerbrochen. hast du noch eine andere waffe um mich aufzuschlitzen?"
der junge schüttelte den kopf.
"dann, mein kleiner krieger habe ich vielleicht eine für dich." er zog den langdolch, der in seinem gürtel versteckt war. zum ersten mal war von dem kleinen der geruch der angst zu riechen. 
Grom ließ ihn wieder auf den erdboden und reichte ihm die klinge, das heft voran.
"ich schenke ihn dir."
die augen des kleinen weiteten sich. die freude war ihm anzusehen. er focht mit unsichtbaren feinden. 
"du?"
"ja?"
"darf ich auf deinem bären reiten?"
er warf den jungen auf den rücken des bären. "halte dich gut fest und streichele ihn hinter den ohren. ich muss noch ein paar einkäufe machen und jemanden besuchen."
er führte seinen bären an den zügeln, kaufte unmengen an süßigkeiten und einen lederball. dann saß er auf und lenkte seinen bären zum waisenhaus.
Grom sah die matrone schon von weitem. die zeit hatte ihre haut faltig gemacht und sie grau gefärbt.

7

"ich grüße dich krieger. wie ich sehe bist du sogar zu dämlich um zu sterben." sie lächelte bei diesen worten.
"wo sind die mistviecher?"
ihre hand beschrieb eine ausladende geste. "spielen und balgen."
er warf den ball in den bau, gab der matrone die süßigkeiten und einen beutel voll gold, dann umarmte er sie. 
er wand sich um um zu gehen.
"Gromshak?"
"ja?"
"in all den jahren... mit dem gold welches du meinem heim gabst; du hättest dir längst ein heim kaufen können, eine frau nehmen. du würdest nie wieder kämpfen müssen.
warum gibst du deinen besitz mir?"
er schnaubte.
"tote krieger brauchen kein gold."
"suchst du deinen tod?"
"nein matrone, ich suche mich."
sie war nicht nur matrone, sie war auch eine stadtbekannte kupplerin.
"ich kenne da eine tochter eines bauern, sie will einen mann, du könntest schweine züchten und ein ruhiges leben führen...."
bauer werden und schweine schlachten, wie heldenhaft.
"nein matrone, ich bin noch jung, möchte fremde kulturen kennenlernen, fremde rassen kennenlernen, und sie dann umbringen."
ihre worte gingen unter, er wand sich wieder der stadt zu.
die zügel seines tieres lagen in seiner hand als sich sein kleiner begleiter zu wort meldete.
"warum schenkst du den bettlern süßigkeiten?"
entwaffnet schaute er den kleinen an.
"weil sie sich darüber freuen."
"aber sie sind arm, keiner beachtet sie, sie sind wertlos..."
jetzt verstand Grom und zog den bengel vom bären am kragen auf augenhöhe.
er roch seine angst.
leise und mit drohendem unterton fragte er das balg: "warum sind sie wertlos?"
"na weil" der junge begann zu stammeln "weil sie keine mutter und keinen vater haben."
Grom stellte ihn zurück auf die erde und ließ ihn los.
"ich kannte die väter von manchen. es waren mutige krieger. sie sind in der schlacht geblieben."
der knabe schaute verlegen zu boden.
Grom sank auf ein knie um ihm in die augen zu sehen.
"wenn du ein krieger sein willst, dann musst du auch an die denken, die nicht mehr zurückkommen und deren aufgaben übernehmen. und nun troll dich und geh spielen."
Er sattelte auf, ließ das balg zurück und ritt richtung tor um dort auf halra zu warten.
Das gefühl war seltsam. er hatte vor dämonen und drachen gestanden und nie hatte er dieses flaue gefühl gehabt.
er war verliebt und spürte es wieder. dieses gefühl mochte er nicht.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Schöne GEschichte,schön geschrieben.


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

ja gar nicht mal übel .. möchte gern wissen wies weitergeht


----------

